# Silicone treated gun socks,, good? bad? Opinions please



## Just 1 More (Apr 15, 2018)

My guns are pretty much safe queens. Rarely do they ever get to come out to play. I'm moving and will have to put everything in storage for a few months. I have a dehumidifier in it now but the storage unit will not have electric to hook in to. 
Are the silicone treated gun socks a good thing to put on them while in the safe in storage? Won't be climate controlled storage and it'll be winter in northern Indiana


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

being in cold storage is not bad on guns, going from warm to cold and back to warm will cause condensation inside your safe, I would remove the action from the stock and apply a coat of Clenzoil to all metal and put back in the stock, I personally would look for clement controlled storage. I have no experience with silicone gun sock.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I would not store guns in a storage unit, especially in winter for multiple reasons. As stated above temperature differentials cause condensation.


----------



## AmmoRat (Dec 6, 2017)

If a non-climate controlled storage unit is all you have, then oil them up good, put them in the gun sock the throw in some of the silica packs for safes.


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 15, 2018)

AmmoRat said:


> If a non-climate controlled storage unit is all you have, then oil them up good, put them in the gun sock the throw in some of the silica packs for safes.


I'm looking at the option of renting a house for 6 months so I can avoid the storage units


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

If it's only a few months, just clean them up, put a heavy coat of gun oil on them and case em up. Make sure to keep an eye on them though..


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I agree. Let's not go overboard here, unless you have firearms worth multiple thousands of dollars! My buddy hunts a Remington Model 1896 SxS, 12 Ga. that was built in 1903! It has Damascus steel barrels, and has to shoot special "low pressure" rounds that won't blow up the barrels! 

Even if he hasn't touched off a shot, he will spray the gun down with silicone spray and wipe it down. It looks as good as the day he bought it!


----------



## Just 1 More (Apr 15, 2018)

Just 1 More said:


> I'm looking at the option of renting a house for 6 months so I can avoid the storage units


I rented a house, the safe is in the corner of the living room and the guns are nice warm and dry.
I still put the silicone gun socks on my more expensive shotguns. I can't imagine it would hurt anything


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Just 1 More said:


> I rented a house, the safe is in the corner of the living room and the guns are nice warm and dry.
> I still put the silicone gun socks on my more expensive shotguns. I can't imagine it would hurt anything


You rented an entire house? Why not just a small storage space? And my question would be, "What's the humidity like?" But I guess the silicone gun socks would serve you well!


----------

